# Chance to buy 1332LE, how much should I pay?



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Saw one for sale near me, best I can read online it is 2008/2009, strange that I also found a forum discussion about it from 2005. So not sure of the year, it looks OK with some minor rust on Tecumseh engine, oil looked good. Is this a snow king model? Housing was in good shape, could not start it yet because it was on the side of road at the end of a long driveway with no answer of phone number left on machine.
What is a high price? Low price? Fair price?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There were only two Ariens 1332LE's:

924128 - ST1332LE (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)
924338 - ST1332LE (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

Both date from around 2004.
If you could get the model and serial numbers of the snowblower, and model and serial numbers on the engine, we could probably work out the exact model year.

I dont know enough about more modern machines to make an educated guess as to price..I will let others handle that.

Its a fairly "high-end" machine for the era..Not quite "Pro series", but just a step below.
It's at least 12 years old, minimum.

scot


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks sscotsman, I did think of getting model/serial #'s but had kids in the car and it was a busy road. I hope to get a call back from seller or at least go back to it for #'s on my own.


----------

